# Looking for a website for............ ?



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Gardening. Outdoor Gardening. Organic Gardening. Square Foot Gardening.

I am looking for a website that is very similar to APC with lots of photos and posts so that I can learn and progress at that the way I have progressed so far with my aquatic plants.

Being able to see other members photos and share photos of my tanks (Rohape - remember my first photo? Oh my gosh!) so that they could give me accurate and appropriate suggestions and coaching was INVALUABLE.

So now I need help with my Outdoor gardening. I will have 6 months to plan for spring, and I guess early winter may be the best time to plan!

I have tried The Official Site of Square Foot Gardening and Mel Bartholomew, Originator and Author which is a great site to read, but is not set up anywhere similar to APC.

Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated.

If you belong to a great website for something like this let me know, I would love to use you as a 'reference'.

Thanks.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

37 views and not a single member gardens? Come on. I don't believe that!

Well, eventually someone that belongs to the El Naturale group will read this and pitch in. 

Can you imagine a High Tech Vegetable garden in your backyard? 
Or is that what Miracle Grow is considered? Nah, it's not German......


By the way, this time of year is PERFECT for taking all those raked up leaves and vaccumming them up with the leaf blower and letting them cover the vegetable garden, or even better turn them into the garden soil. And for those that have Bulbs or tulips. Cover the bulbs with the mulch, get real wet and let it burn the soil nice and black for spring time. Brown Leaves = Black Gold.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm big into gardening, but I've never come across any forums equal to this one for info..... 

Speaking of gardening, I just bought a new pressure canner and tried it out on some carrots from our garden. Wow, it's really nice compared to our other one.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm an avid gardener - flowers, shrubs, veggies - but I've never looked online for help. I've been gardening my whole life, taught by my Mom, so I've just never gone looking unless I have a specific problem. 

"Brown Leaves = Black Gold" 
Around here brown leaves become super soggy leaves = tons of slugs to eat tender plant shoots; and yes, I do have some spring bulbs starting to poke up from the ground already (I told them it wasn't even Christmas yet, but they didn't listen). I compost some leaves in a bin and put the resulting compost in my veggie garden. Don't you have slugs where you live Jimbo? Nasty little plant devourers.

I hope you're able to find some good sites Jimbo. Good for you to be planning so early. I should start looking for tomato seeds pretty soon now myself.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I'm big into gardening, but I've never come across any forums equal to this one for info.....


:crybaby:

I am hoping. Hey do you think Art or his wife like gardening? Or Gnaster? Or Turbomkt? 
Or maybe one of the members here loves gardening and this forum (and computer stuff) and could make one? (someday)

I tried last year to get Mel Bartholomew into the idea. His website is nice, but not quite the same. 
I will practice patience. :bounce:



> Speaking of gardening, I just bought a new pressure canner and tried it out on some carrots from our garden. Wow, it's really nice compared to our other one.


 Now I am getting hungry. Those sound good!



> I compost some leaves in a bin and put the resulting compost in my veggie garden. Don't you have slugs where you live Jimbo? Nasty little plant devourers.
> 
> I hope you're able to find some good sites Jimbo. Good for you to be planning so early. I should start looking for tomato seeds pretty soon now myself.


 Umm.. I don't think so. I haven't seen any. I don't think Upstate New York gets as much rain as Oregon. I did read a great suggestion for dealing with Slugs in my - Organic Gardening for Dummies book.

I have only really been into Aquatic Plants and Organic Gardening for the last year or two. I don't have much time to spend in the garden (23:00 hours to 03:00 hours) and the growing season is pretty short where I live. But I have learned *SO MUCH* since being a part of APC, it is just amazing.

Honestly I know more about how to make compost and a raised bed and structures than I do about growing vegetables (which ones to pick - so many!). And I learned that lettuce was great - but very time consuming. Next time I am trying the lower maintenance ones. Radishes maybe.

Hey! JanS is a moderator! Moderators can do everything! (Right?)

What do you think JanS? Do you think we could talk Turbomkt or OneMindsEye to make a Forum like this one for Gardening? I mean that is a bigger business and industry than aquatic plants any day!
Can you imagine the vendors and advertisers? Wow!

Do you know if Art or his wife or Gnaster like gardening? (help)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Jimbo205 said:


> Hey! JanS is a moderator! Moderators can do everything! (Right?)


LOL! I wish... 



Jimbo205 said:


> What do you think JanS? Do you think we could talk Turbomkt or OneMindsEye to make a Forum like this one for Gardening? I mean that is a bigger business and industry than aquatic plants any day!
> Can you imagine the vendors and advertisers? Wow!
> 
> Do you know if Art or his wife or Gnaster like gardening? (help)


I would love to see a good gardening forum like this.  I don't know if Art or anyone is into gardening, but there was a post quite some time ago that told me there are quite a few gardeners here, whether it be veggies, flowers, or otherwise. You never know....


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Jane in Upton says that GardenWeb - The Internet's Garden Community is good.

I am going to check this out when I get a chance.

Any other gardeners out there? Horticulturists? Other sites?

I see the two hobbies as 2 sides of the same coin.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

GardenWeb - The Internet's Garden Community that's the pot of gold for outdoor gardening.

For anyone interested in outdoor gardening, tell me what you think of that site.

Wow! They might even have gardeners in Upstate New York!

I still love my planted aquariums, but wow. I forgot how big gardening is or was as a popular hobby.

And the best time to plan is now (Middle of Winter) !

I may finally be able to learn from others experiences in outdoor gardening 
the way I have learned *SO MUCH *from fellow hobbyists about Planted Aquariums.

Thank you to all the wonderful hobbyists and moderators here for being so helpful in this great hobby. 
I am still dreaming that someday this hobby may someday become more popular in the Albany, NY area.

Jim


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Jimbo205 said:


> And the best time to plan is now (Middle of Winter) !


That's actually what we were doing today. I can't think of a better cabin fever remedy than planning for next springs garden. 

Come to think of it, I think I joined that forum a few years ago, but forgot about it. They also have an aquatic section, but there's only so much internet time in a day, so I have to stick with the ones I know and love....


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

GardenWeb is a great site... not limited to gardening. For example, when I was looking to replace my furnace or build my deck, I found lots of good info there (Under forums->home forums).


----------

